# Sticky  Common Probiotics



## Jeffrey Roberts

Align (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624), Digestive Advantage IBS and VSL#3 all of which have research studies which show efficacy for IBS sufferers.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Hi everyone,

Here are a few links that show what the most researched-backed probiotic strains/products are:

A Gastroenterologist's Guide to Probiotics (2012): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3424311/#S8title

World Gastroenterology Organisation Global Guidelines (updated yearly): http://www.worldgastroenterology.org/guidelines/global-guidelines/probiotics-and-prebiotics/probiotics-and-prebiotics-english

4th Triennial Yale/Harvard Workshop on Probiotic Recommendations (2015): https://www.researchgate.net/publication/283115625_Recommendations_for_Probiotic_Use-2015_Update

Despite these links, there will still be very *significant person to person variation*, so you kind of just have to test multiple products for yourself.

An important thing is the *strain identifier*. For example, for Culturelle (Lactobacillus rhamnosus GG), the genus is Lactobacillus, the species is rhamnosus and the strain is GG. Strains are extremely important. A different strain of the same species can have very different effects.

Another important factor is whether the strain was *sourced from food *(fermented or otherwise) *or the human gut*. Again, this difference will make a big impact as ones found in the human gut are adapted to that environment and are filling native roles.

*"Synbiotic"* is used when a product contains both *pro*biotics and *pre*biotics. Because the word alludes to synergism, this term should be reserved for products in which the *pre*biotic compound selectively favors the *pro*biotic compound. The primary synbiotic I know of is with Culturelle & mushrooms. So taking those in the same meal will have different effects than taking them separately. Bimuno (GOS) also has a bifidogenic effect.

*Phages *(bacteriophage) are viruses that only infect/kill bacteria. They have a "population control" type role. There are 4 of the same phages which are in every phage product currently on the market. They are: LH01 - Myoviridae; LL5 - Siphorviridae; T4D - Myoviridae; LL12 - Myoviridae. "Nutrivee Advanced Prebiotic" is the cheapest phage product I've found.

Since *fermented foods *are not human-sourced they will have very different effects from specific probiotic strains, and thus are NOT a replacement for probiotics. Fermented foods can both help & harm, depending on person to person variation. In my opinion their benefits are typically way oversold.

Below is a list of the *known source of strains*:

You can PM me for additions so I can keep this updated. If google will not tell you the source you'll have to contact the company and ask. The *vast majority are food-sourced so it might be easier to just keep a list of human-sourced*.

Human-sourced:




*Culturelle (L.GG)*: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactobacillus_rhamnosus#Lactobacillus_rhamnosus_GG_.28ATCC_53103.2




*Align (b.infantis 35624)*: http://www.bifantis.com/pdf/Monograph.pdf



*BioGaia Gastrus*: https://www.biogaia.com/research/biogaia-probiotic-strains/



*B. longum BB536*: http://maypro.com/products/morinaga-bb536 - http://www.morinu.com/en/b-longumbb536/



*Lactobacillus gasseri CP2305*: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1756464617300543



*Mutaflor E.Coli Nissle 1917*: http://www.probiotics-help.com/mutaflor.html - http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/11/15247748/e-coli-engineered-probiotic-fight-bacteria-infections-antibiotics



*Super Human Probiotics* - claims to have 15 human-sourced strains + 4 food sourced: https://elementalwizdom.com/products/super-human-probiotics


Food-sourced:




VSL#3: https://vsl3.com/faq/ - from what I can tell, the only thing unique about this product is the high CFU count.



Most/all Garden Of Life products: See the label.


Unknown source:


Reuteri pearls. - company does not know.


----------

